# I need help



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a .22 Rifle that Jams can anyone tell me what to do Gunsmiths almost refuse to fix it because it would cost more than a new rifle but my grampa gave me the gun and i don't want to get rid of it. It is a Coast to Coast Stores Model CC550 Marlin Firearms Co. Minneapolis Minn .22 Cal Lr. Only North Haven Conn. Thats everything it says on the Barrel Could you tell me maybe whats wrong with it, it seems to eject good enough it just can't get the new shell in the chamber it always puts em in crooked then they catch on the edge. :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

It more than likely just needs a good cleaning. Although with it being an older gun you may have something else going on. I have no other "words of wisdom" other than that you should take it apart and clean the "ever living bleep" out of it.

I am assuming that it is a semi-auto. I cant believe that any gunsmith "worth his salt" would not be willing to take it apart and look at it. Unless he is really busy.

From what you have described....It sound like it is just dirty!!! Good luck!!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

It sounds like you have a feeding problem. As stated above, clean it real good first to make sure thats not the problem.

if that doesnt do it, the problem is either due to a bad or damaged magzine, or a rough feed ramp.

If your mag is detachable, try getting a new one from a quality manufacturor.

Either way, you can disasemble the gun and pollish the feed ramp. A $10 kit from Walmart should do the job. This should help, but IF its a mag problem, then it still wont solve the problem.

Check here and see it you can fine a mag that fits your gun:
http://www.gunaccessories.com/Magazines/marlin/marlin.asp


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Good points Mr. Trooper....However, I do believe that rifle is "tube fed". It does not have a mag. At least I "think so".....

None the less, you bring up a good point. Even if it is "tube fed"...your spring in your tube may be shot.....just a guess!!

I think it is just dirty!!!! Clean it!!! Good!! I bet it works fine after that. :beer:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Jiffy Your right it is a tube fed Rifle I Cleaned it once but tonight i am going to break it down and give it a cleaning it won't forget so i will see if that works thanks for the help guys


----------

